# r35 insurance



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

any recomendations on where to start ? 32 with 6 yr NCB, KT postcode, no convictions, secure compound overnight, but one incident when a tool drove into my stationary parked car (never found other car) will this make a lot of difference to the quote?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

A Plan for me

Its cheaper if you had group 20+ car before

R


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

yep! and me £900.00 or there abouts ,cheaper than my previous gtr34.


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

cheers guys, had a CSL before, so should count!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

it might not.... but give it a go

R


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

..... and GTROC members get an additional discount if you try Adrian Flux, but they will need your membership number and proof of membership


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

tried the usual comparison places 99% don't want to know the other 2 quotes were £3700 & £2800

Adrian flux came back at £2000
A-plan after some A-class service came back at £1300.

I think I know who to go with when it arrives :chuckle:


----------

